# Thunder Bay, ON



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

There is an Anxiety Support Group at the Balmoral Street Centre Building on the Lakehead University Campus. I think it is the 2nd Thursday of each month. (But I'm not quite sure) This is the first little building on your left hand side off Balmoral St. and Beverly St. 

To Contact the Panic and Anxiety Association of Northwestern Ontario Ph: (807)-344-1114 

This group is still going on for now, but the leader is really busy unsure if she will be able to keep running it. 
Coffee Group: Last Thursday of the month at 7pm. Robin's between Con College and LU near the cop shop.


----------

